# Favorite Scorpion Food



## Keith (Aug 10, 2004)

I feed my scoprions ckickets occasionaly, but their main diet consists of mealworms.  The reason for this is that it takes very little time or space to harvest them yourself, basicaly providing you with a free source of food.  What is your favorite food source?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 10, 2004)

I use only crickets, but I have a 10g tank devoted to just keeping them.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 10, 2004)

I usually feed crickets as well. I will sometimes feed mine a big katydid or grasshopper. A couple of months ago when all those brown beetles were flying around the porch light, I got to feeding them to my emperors. Those emps would crush the beetle with their chela which was cool to watch since the beetles exoskeleton is so hard.


----------



## TresScorps (Aug 10, 2004)

*Feeding*

I Feed my Hadrurus arizonensis about 8 crickets a week and 1 or 2 meal worms , i feed my asian forrest about 6 crickets a week , she wont eat meal worms ..  My emps eat crickets , meal worms , and they love a pinkie once a month ..


----------



## leiurus (Aug 10, 2004)

TresScorps said:
			
		

> I Feed my Hadrurus arizonensis about 8 crickets a week and 1 or 2 meal worms , i feed my asian forrest about 6 crickets a week , she wont eat meal worms ..  My emps eat crickets , meal worms , and they love a pinkie once a month ..




Wow! Thats too much! I feed my spadix about 2 crickets per 2 weeks and its enough! Don't feed em like this! 4 crickets per month is perfect  


Dom


----------



## Stormcrow (Aug 10, 2004)

I feed my cadre of scorpions and Widows a mixture of crickets and mealworms, both a most nutrious protein diet. Also, will drop in june bugs once they're in season and are attracted to the porch lights too. Miscellaneous creature from the garden are also occassionally given the arachnids, but that is always a judgement call because you don't want the feed your captives something poorly nourished or malnourished or poisoned.


----------



## PIter (Aug 11, 2004)

What should I feed my feeders to make sure my scorpions get all the nourishment they need?

Feed my feeders.
Peter


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2004)

I only feed with crickets, which I breed.


----------



## TresScorps (Aug 11, 2004)

*reply*

leiurus ?  my desert hairy is not fat , i think he's in perfect shape . his previous owner had been feeding him 2 crickets every other day , I wouldnt feed him as much , but everytime i do throw in a cricket , he eats it almost instantly ,  He is also a verry verry active digger , wich iam sure makes him more hungry .. But if this is true and i should stop feeding him what he's use too , i will , can i get a little feedback on what you guys would do ?  :? 

-tre-


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2004)

I would feed him like you do if he's doing well.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 11, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> What should I feed my feeders to make sure my scorpions get all the nourishment they need?
> 
> Feed my feeders.
> Peter


I use naturezone dry cricket-bites, no stink and they grow like crazy.


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2004)

I feed my crickets with fish food.


----------



## ScorpDude (Aug 11, 2004)

i feed mine cheap dog biscuit (the complete meal stuff) and some cucumber or whatever

edit - thats what i feed my crickets, the scorpions get crickets and if i find something extra juicy in the garden, they get that.


----------



## leiurus (Aug 11, 2004)

TresScorps said:
			
		

> leiurus ?  my desert hairy is not fat , i think he's in perfect shape . his previous owner had been feeding him 2 crickets every other day , I wouldnt feed him as much , but everytime i do throw in a cricket , he eats it almost instantly ,  He is also a verry verry active digger , wich iam sure makes him more hungry .. But if this is true and i should stop feeding him what he's use too , i will , can i get a little feedback on what you guys would do ?  :?
> 
> -tre-



When did you get it? I think 4 crickets per month is enough! In the desert, they don't eat a lot. Yours will become fat soon if you feed it like this. I feed all my scorpions with crickets and sometimes grasshoppers.

Bye

Dom


----------



## Wolvie56X (Aug 11, 2004)

i feed mine a mixture of crickets and lobster roaches, my roach colony if blooming finally, so i spoil my scorps 

also feed my big asian forest giant hissing roaches once a month and crickets in between

my T's love the roaches and i feed my pedes the roaches too, but i mix it up alot


----------



## woijchik89 (Aug 11, 2004)

I feed mine lizards, they love them!


----------



## LordScrub (Apr 10, 2005)

*caught a scorp*

i caught a baby scorpion in my backyard about 30 mins ago, what is a good food for it, and how do i water it? this is my first time ever finding a live scorpion.


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 10, 2005)

like most people said above
crickets work just fine
and can be found at most all pet stores


----------



## juggalo69 (Apr 10, 2005)

PIter said:
			
		

> What should I feed my feeders to make sure my scorpions get all the nourishment they need?
> 
> Feed my feeders.
> Peter


I feed mine Fluker's orange cube and Fluker's calcium fortified cricket quencher. My crix and scorps both seem healthy so it must be doing the trick. :clap:


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2005)

I feed my A. Australis crickets, and large grass hoppers and beatles i try to mix it up, i think its healthyer to do that anyways


----------



## NihonRobot (Apr 11, 2005)

I feed mine crickets regularly, but I think I may switch to one goldfish every other week. I got him one and he caught/ate it immediately - usually crickets linger in the tank for a few days before they're all caught.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 11, 2005)

the worst thing is a dead cricket in an enclosure.. UGH


i feed crickets: 3 different species: HUGE black ones, medium brown ones, and little white ones which jump about 2 m high!

also started with mealworms, but only my Emperor, Odonturus/babycurus or Euscorpius are actually eating them

ive also fed termites, flies, moths and other stuff (wild crickets) to them


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 11, 2005)

I give to my hadrurus arizoneis only crikets ( she started to eat this weak), and to my P imp I give crikets, grashopers, moths, and young mouses. She hates pinkies ( it's very strange, at last  :? ).

And I fed the crikets also with fish food and some fruits and vegetables.

Pix of this, tonight.


----------



## ScorpDude (Apr 13, 2005)

If you want something else do feed your crickets you could try Agar? you can buy it from health food shops and just add the nutrients you want.


----------



## chulopiscinas (Apr 13, 2005)

i feed my androctonus bicolor with worms only, because when i buy crickets for him, he only have time for eat one, he eat few, and when he wnat other cricket , i don,t habe because are dead!
i think that the worms have less nutrients than crickets, but the worms are more easy to keep.
when i will get one parabuthus transvaalicus i will buy crickets for both, because i think that p.trans eat too much. hehe
What do you think?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2005)

typical feeder crickets only live for a 2 or 3 weeks once they are adults.  even with a perfect set up they still die quickly.  if you buy medium crickets they can last more than a month. then you get the opportunity to feed your crickets whatever you want 

p.s. i feed my crickets and roaches hermit crab food (dry & wet), assorted fruits & vegetables, flowers & leaves that my millipedes also eat. i've heard kitten food is excellent feeder food, from a price and nutritional standpoint and am going to try it soon (my roommate just got a kitten... what a strange pet =P )


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2005)

things to _NOT_ feed it:

- roly poly, sow bug, pill bug, isopods (repugnatorial secretions)
- pincher bug, earwig (can be poisonous)
- anything you would be afraid to hold (cuz of bites/stings/pinches)

and i stay away from butterflies, moths, and caterpillars of all kinds, because i believe *some* are poisonous.

congrats on finding a scorpion... have you tried to identify it yet?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2005)

oh, it might not be a baby... some scorps are like 1 - 1.5" when full grown.

cute little guys

where abouts are you located?


----------



## chulopiscinas (Apr 14, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> oh, it might not be a baby... some scorps are like 1 - 1.5" when full grown.
> 
> cute little guys
> 
> where abouts are you located?


thanks for your answer.
i,m from Spain.


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 14, 2005)

NihonRobot said:
			
		

> I feed mine crickets regularly, but I think I may switch to one goldfish every other week. I got him one and he caught/ate it immediately - usually crickets linger in the tank for a few days before they're all caught.


I'd use a different feeder fish than goldfish if I were you, or I'd drop it down to occasionally.  Goldfish are often injected with different chemicals to control size, health etc, and they are very fatty as feeders.

I have been feeding my scorps crickets.  I just tried mealworms, which was interested.  My male flat rock picked up the worm with one claw and just started eating it, head first.  I will be offering them dubia roaches soon.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 14, 2005)

hi
Ive fed Earwigs and sow bugs to Euscorpius species, and they have not died 

i also fed sow bugs to baby emps, and they didnt die either


----------



## juggalo69 (Apr 14, 2005)

I use sow bugs in my tanks to help keep my substrate mold free, My emps don't even mess with them.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 15, 2005)

not all sow bugs and ear wigs are good to eat though. and i sure can't tell them apart. 
some are fairly poisonous

i mean, i'd feel really bad if i accidentily killed something by feeding it poisonous feeders


----------



## The Juice (Apr 15, 2005)

I mainly fed mine crickets, But My favorite was GrassHoppers.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 15, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> not all sow bugs and ear wigs are good to eat though. and i sure can't tell them apart.
> some are fairly poisonous
> 
> i mean, i'd feel really bad if i accidentily killed something by feeding it poisonous feeders


 yep 
i put them in there for anti-fungus work 

but i often saw their carcasses around the place, so i guess they are a non-toxic species
all other types of UK inverts eat them. these ones are everywhere!


----------



## NihonRobot (Apr 18, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> I'd use a different feeder fish than goldfish if I were you, or I'd drop it down to occasionally.  Goldfish are often injected with different chemicals to control size, health etc, and they are very fatty as feeders.


These fish are actually specified as feeder fish at the pet store, so I'm pretty sure they aren't altered in any way.

But if they are fatty then I'll probably only give him a small one each month or so.


----------



## LordScrub (Apr 19, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> oh, it might not be a baby... some scorps are like 1 - 1.5" when full grown.
> 
> cute little guys
> 
> where abouts are you located?


i got rid of it the next day because my mom was afraid of it getting loose and stinging one of us, but when i have time, i'm gonna make a plexiglas enclosure for scorpions. the scorpion wasn't fully grown because i've killed one before because it was on my front patio and my mom almost stepped on it, it didn't even move when i tapped it with a single handed sledge hammer (5 pound), so i was guessing it was sick/dying, so i decided to end its misery by smashing it.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 20, 2005)

sometimes the dont move.....
an easy way which means that you dont have to clean your floor, is to remove it via a box/vial and release it somewhere safe
that way you arnt killing little animals, and they arnt killing you
everyone is happy, right?


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 20, 2005)

CRIX! CRIX! CRIX! (and other assorted goodies for variation)


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 20, 2005)

Just found out my emp's fav food, apparently,  is jumping spiders.  Couple found there way into the tank and she dropped the cricket she was eating to make a meal of them.  She's ignoring the last cricket she has and seems to be hunting for more spiders.....  She's so odd...


----------



## LordScrub (May 13, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> sometimes the dont move.....
> an easy way which means that you dont have to clean your floor, is to remove it via a box/vial and release it somewhere safe
> that way you arnt killing little animals, and they arnt killing you
> everyone is happy, right?


that was about 3 months after i moved into my house, and we didn't have anything useful for capturing them, and i used to be kind of scared of them, but i don't have to worry about that now, we have plenty of stuff to capture them, i'm not afraid of them anymore, and we have a desert thing behind our house where we can let them go. i've also gotten rather fond of scorpions now, one of my teachers lets me pet/play with his whip scorp, since its non-poisonous, and it isn't aggressive, its actually quite playful. no, i don't put my fingers near its pincers, if i want to touch its pincers, i use some toothpicks i glued together so it cant pinch me.


----------



## Rabid Flea (May 13, 2005)

I have a lot of earwigs here but im afraid to feed them because of they may be carrying pesticides from outside...


----------



## Straxus (Oct 3, 2005)

Bayushi said:
			
		

> Just found out my emp's fav food, apparently,  is jumping spiders.  Couple found there way into the tank and she dropped the cricket she was eating to make a meal of them.  She's ignoring the last cricket she has and seems to be hunting for more spiders.....  She's so odd...


Well this may partially answer my question... Can certain spiders be fed to scorpions without poisoning them? As it is fall there seem to be more spiders than anything else and the local feed and seed rarely has small crickets that wont end up eating my rather small scorpions.(I am still trying to identify my scorpions that I caught, but I beleive them to be Paruroctonnus boreus or a related species but am still not sure) As I have read in this post and another that people have successfully fed a wolf spider and jumping spiders to an emperor scorpion. I am looking for alternative food sources for my scorpions until I can successfully breed enough young crickets that would be appropriate for feeding to them.
I am glad I caught the post about certain sow bugs and moths being poisonous... I was about ready to go searching for some.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 3, 2005)

Straxus-

I've fed spiders to all of my scorpions - they relish them! I collect several dozen A. tepidariorum to use as feeders throughout spring, summer and autumn. Centruroides vittatus make short work of them as will C. gracilis and C. exilicauda. Theridiids make great prey for scops as they're cumbersome and do not move well or fast out of their webs. Try web-reliant weavers such as Theridiids (may want to hold-off on offering any Latrodectus spp.), Araneus, etc. Some spiders such as the agelenids, are a bit fast for most scorps. 
I'm an advocate of a good varied diet for all my animals and use crickets (Acheta and Gryllus spp.), grasshoppers, locusts, roaches, superworms, beetles, nightcrawlers, pinkies, anoles, neonate garter snakes, etc...there's few things most scorps won't devour!
Luc


----------



## Antares (Oct 3, 2005)

This time I am really fed up with crickets: something went wrong in one of my enclosure and almost all the crickets in died (I haven't figured why, since the crickets in the other enclosures are fine, perhaps some kind of disease), I didn't notice it for several days, and when I did I had to clean a box full of roting cricket corpses, the smell almost made me throw up... So I decided I would try to feed roaches to my scorps, however I have rather small scorps (H. hottentotta, O. dentatus, ...) and the petshop I buy my animals from has a limited choice in roaches. So I finally deciced to start keeping Nauphoeta cinerea ("African speckled roaches"). I know they can climb glass and are thus experts at escaping, but at least I won't feel sick each time I have to clean my feeder's boxes !


----------



## stevenhman (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually feed my scorps crickets. About 2-3 per scorp every other week. Since pinheads are a pain I feed my tiny,tiny scorplings termites. I just got a batch of V. carolinianus scorplings from darkeye, they were afraid of the termites at first(very funny)! I make sure to just feed them workers not soldiers. I've got a culture of mealworms but, my sav monitor likes them better than the scorps (don't hate me but, once I fed my sav a baby emperor). Once I get some more $$ I'm going to start a B. dubia colony again. For some reason I really hate buying crickets.


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 3, 2005)

I mostly feed my inverts B. dubia roaches these days.  I go to Lee Waton's Reptile Swap on a regular basis and often pick up other feeder insects to feed to the inverts on occasion.  (Silkworms, waxworms, mealworms, and crickests.  I've never picked up superworms...no idea why).

I feed the roaches carrots, dry cricket feed, fish/cat food, and apples.  I've feed them oranges as well, but they didn't seem to swarm all over that as much as the apples.  They've also had leftover fruit babyfood form when I was feeding crested geckos.


----------



## Leper (Oct 10, 2005)

I feed mine whatever kind of juicy bug we can catch but I only feed him when he seems to be hungry.  He sort of goes on the prowl and there is no mistaking it.  I would say that he gets a couple of bugs every 6 weeks or so. It doesn't seem like much but he's been going on that way for years now so I have to assume that this arrangement is okay.  My research years ago led me to believe that it is far easier to overfeed than it is to underfeed and that would seem to be the case, at least with mine.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Oct 10, 2005)

my scorpions diet consists of crickets, mealworms and madagascar hissing cockroaches.


----------



## NoS (Oct 10, 2005)

I feed my guys superworms and silkworms. They love tham and are doing very well.

Crickets suck.


----------



## Antares (Oct 10, 2005)

Leper said:
			
		

> I would say that he gets a couple of bugs every 6 weeks or so. It doesn't seem like much but he's been going on that way for years now so I have to assume that this arrangement is okay.  My research years ago led me to believe that it is far easier to overfeed than it is to underfeed and that would seem to be the case, at least with mine.


I totally agree, I feed my scorps once every two weeks and they are all doing fine, even species I keep communally. I don't know if overfeeding a scorp is really bad for its health, but I have noticed that an overfeed scorp tend to become sluggish and stay in its burrow all the time.


----------



## Scorpionidad (Oct 11, 2005)

*Well mine...*

I  frequently feed my Emps and Petersii geckos, lizards, (for petersii baby of both [incidentally; they were supposed to eat little bugs]). I have tried meal worms but my scorps ignore them.


----------



## desert_rat (Jul 8, 2008)

*feeding*

i have a desert hairy. brother in law caught it in his garage shes grown a bit since i got it.

i feed it usually one cricket or one large mealworm every week. or two every other week.

but for some reason shes not liking the mealworms anymore :/


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 9, 2008)

i feed what ever is convient... lol


----------



## Michiel (Jul 9, 2008)

I only feed them KFC


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 9, 2008)

Michiel said:


> I only feed them KFC


extra crispy or originaL?:}


----------

